# How to find newly released music?



## Area51 (May 27, 2016)

How can we find the latest music. Such as latest songs of different languages? Even if we don't know the specific singer or track name.

If you've solutions like search in google or similar to that, then this thread is not for you.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I really do not know if my answer would be valid for you.

I am one of the concert band junkies here. I have found that there are many record labels which issue CD's that feature contemporary band music: Naxos, Albany, Mark, Gia, Clavier, _etc._. I monitor their new releases all of the time. I am sure that there are labels that members can recommend that specialize in the music you like to pursue. I am not sure if you would be interested in contemporary concert band music so my suggestions may not be helpful to you.

Also Arkive Music does a good job of publicizing new releases. It is easy to scroll through their announcements of new releases. That is where I find most of mine. I have a lengthy wish list with them. When I see a new composer I would like to check out I can find a sample of the works on You Tube.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Area51 said:


> How can we find the latest music. Such as latest songs of different languages? Even if we don't know the specific singer or track name.
> 
> If you've solutions like search in google or similar to that, then this thread is not for you.


This is my well of informations, as well as the thread "new releases" on this site

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/


----------

